# Aftermarket rear bumper mounts don't align



## AustinLemans (Feb 21, 2019)

I recently ordered an rear bumper from AMD for my 1966 Pontiac Lemans convertible. After checking fit with the bumper brackets, I realized that the mounting holes do not align - they appear to be about 1/2" off (see photo). Has anyone else had this issue? Is there something I am missing here? I would think it is unlikely that either part is wrong, as I believe they only made these for 1 model year.


----------



## AustinLemans (Feb 21, 2019)

I think I solved the mystery - These bumper brackets were in a box of parts I acquired with the car. After looking up the part number on this bracket (#9786076) it appears these are for a 1967, not a 1966. Looks like I'll be ordering the correct rear bumper brackets.


----------

